# iPhone Otterbox Defender



## pugmom (Feb 23, 2010)

I got this case the other day on amazon when it was one of the daily deals (for under $17!!!) and I am in LOVE with this case!  I can't imagine anything that I could do that would leave my phone damaged with this case on to protect it (other than water...).  Thanks for all of the recomendations, you were all SO RIGHT!!!!


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Is it a huge difference in weight or handling?  I love mine for my iPad and was thinking when I get my iPhone I would get one to go with it..


----------



## pugmom (Feb 23, 2010)

I don't think so.  I probably won't use the belt clip part of the case, but the regular case doesn't add much.  And for the peace of mind it gives me it is so worth it!  Oh, I got the iPhone 4 case and it fits the 4s, even though the website says it doesn't....


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I went with the Otterbox Reflex case as I wanted something thinner, and liked that it's two pieces so I can just slide the bottom off to stick it in my speaker dock every night to charge and play music while I'm trying to fall asleep.

Still provides a pretty good amount of protection as well.  Good enough for me since I don't have kids using the phone and I'm pretty careful with my phones.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

I have this case too and it's really great. I feel like my phone is very well protected without that much extra bulk. I had the Speck Candyshell on my 3GS and liked it but it was so hard to take off for occasional cleaning.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I have a pink Incipio case on my phone that provides a nice rubber grip type feel. What I really want is something that will allow me to clip the phone onto something - like a purse strap or the edge of my purse. The iPhone is so big that it doesn't fit into any of my snap on carriers.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

GinnyB said:


> I have a pink Incipio case on my phone that provides a nice rubber grip type feel. What I really want is something that will allow me to clip the phone onto something - like a purse strap or the edge of my purse. The iPhone is so big that it doesn't fit into any of my snap on carriers.


Fortte Leather might have something for you. I had a case made for my phone to slide into. Because it is in an Otterbox Defender they made it bigger for me. I believe they have belt clips on some or as an option. Tons of colors too. After you select a design you have the option to customize it with the leather color, adding your name etc. Note on the first page they have a coupon code for 30% off. Here is the link.

http://www.fortte.com/Smartphone-Leather-Cases.html


----------



## David Adams (Jan 2, 2012)

I have the Otterbox Defender as well, but I knocked out the plastic screen in front since it was affecting the touch sensitivity. I recommend it; keeps your iPhone very safe from drops, and as clumsy as I am this happens a lot!


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

David Adams said:


> I have the Otterbox Defender as well, but I knocked out the plastic screen in front since it was affecting the touch sensitivity. I recommend it; keeps your iPhone very safe from drops, and as clumsy as I am this happens a lot!


I haven't done that because I want some protection on the screen but I am tempted to cut off the flap on the bottom. I had a Defender on my old iphone so I think I am used to the touch being different. This version is better than the one for the 3.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

David Adams said:


> I have the Otterbox Defender as well, but I knocked out the plastic screen in front since it was affecting the touch sensitivity. I recommend it; keeps your iPhone very safe from drops, and as clumsy as I am this happens a lot!


I don't have any issues w/the touch sensitivity on my defender case. The gorilla glass is much more prone to shattering and I too want the added protection. I was in the return line at Target the other day & a woman left the counter in a huff & knocked into me, causing my phone to fly out of my hand & onto the floor. I was not happy she did that & she didn't even have the manners to say "sorry/excuse me". But my phone was fine thanks to this case.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

I ended up ordering the Otterbox Defender Series Hybrid Case & Holster for iPhone in night/ocean blue...I couldn't find any difference in the ones that said Hybrid case and regular case... I could have missed it somewhere but I will seee on Tues or Wed when it comes in.  And I expect my new phone to be here Wednesday so it will go in right away.  I decided since I haven't had anything other than a fold up old old phone if I had it to put on right away I wouldn't think anything about it.  

Yes it was the blue that sucked me in...


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

The phone and the case today - love them both 

I've been debating if I should use the part that has the belt clip on it or not - right now I'm leaning towards not using it so it fits easier in my bag...  The only thing I have clipped on is my fitbit on my pocket


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

rho said:


> The phone and the case today - love them both
> 
> I've been debating if I should use the part that has the belt clip on it or not - right now I'm leaning towards not using it so it fits easier in my bag... The only thing I have clipped on is my fitbit on my pocket


Glad you like it! I'm happy they have more colors now than when they first came out with these. I have the red with black trim.  I just keep the belt clip separate in case I ever want to use it although I never did use it with my first one. I had a Fortte leather case made that I slide it into in my purse.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

maries said:


> Glad you like it! I'm happy they have more colors now than when they first came out with these. I have the red with black trim.  I just keep the belt clip separate in case I ever want to use it although I never did use it with my first one. I had a Fortte leather case made that I slide it into in my purse.


Oh that sounds perfect - do you have the dimensions you used and can I ask about what it cost - did you get one thatis like a sleeve to just slide it in?

Thanks


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

rho said:


> The phone and the case today - love them both
> 
> I've been debating if I should use the part that has the belt clip on it or not - right now I'm leaning towards not using it so it fits easier in my bag... The only thing I have clipped on is my fitbit on my pocket


Glad everything arrived for you! I almost got that color but went with teal/dk teal. I don't use the clip at all. I find it much too bulky. I might use it as a stand at home but that's about it.


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

I also have the Otterbox for my iPhone and love it. I wanted to point out a great use for the belt clip. If you pinch the piece tight it will actually click into place and you can use it as a stand. I do it when I'm streaming Netflix in the car for the kids.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

rho said:


> Oh that sounds perfect - do you have the dimensions you used and can I ask about what it cost - did you get one thatis like a sleeve to just slide it in?
> 
> Thanks


I gave them the dimensions of the Otterbox and said I wanted it so it would slip in and out easily. They have a lot of styles ut I did go with a sleeve type one. They frequently list promo codes on their home page - often 30% off. I can't remember what I paid but even adding my name to the back it seemed reasonable.
This is the style I have for my purse. I just emailed them and asked about modifying this to fit and they were great to work with. They have a lot of colors but I just got black.
http://www.fortte.com/scr/showproduct.php/1104?type=0
If you see a style you like, even if not for your phone, just email and ask. You can sign up for emails so you know of any special offers.


----------

